# Im nervous for the SAT



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im taking it soon and I am just so nervous. I hear its long and there are only like 2 breaks thats 10 minutes. Im afraid of of having to have to poop during the test and maybe the proctor wont let me go then my stomach will make noises. Its also gonna be so quiet and that makes me so insane. Has anyone take the SAT before with Ibs? What was it like for you? What should I bring to eat? Any encouraging words?


----------



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Girl123 I can relate to how you're feeling, first (I know it sounds daft to say) but try to keep calm, as the more nervous you get the more likely it will be bad. For mine they had to let me have extra bathroom breaks and extra time for the time I missed. If they don't let you go make sure before the exams they are fully aware sometimes you might have to provide evidence from a doctor saying about you're IBS but sometimes they will allow it anyway. Probiotics seem to help calm my stomach, try not to eat anything acidic or anything that will upset your stomach. On the morning try to relax and have something light for breakfast.

I know it sucks having to do exams with IBS but after doing them you will feel a lot better and the worst that can happen is your IBS flames really badly, which shouldn't be that bad as long as you make the arrangements in advance.

I wish you good luck and I'm sure you'll be alright.


----------

